# Dendrobium Spring Dream 'Apollon'



## e-spice (Mar 26, 2018)

A favorite nobile that's easy to grow and pretty fragrant too. I've had it about 17 years now. A classic!


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 27, 2018)

Simply superb! I first fell in love with nobiles in 1982.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 27, 2018)

does it flower off leafed canes?


----------



## e-spice (Mar 27, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> does it flower off leafed canes?



Yes, it does. Seems like it sometimes flowers off canes that aren't leafed too sometimes.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 27, 2018)

Mine rotted. Hoping some of the canes I saved re establish. How do you grow? I’d do s/h but I think the container too big


----------



## e-spice (Mar 27, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Mine rotted. Hoping some of the canes I saved re establish. How do you grow? I’d do s/h but I think the container too big



Mine is grown in S/H. For S/H culture, find the smallest size pot you think it will fit in. Go with a size smaller than that and you should be good


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 27, 2018)

e-spice said:


> Mine is grown in S/H. For S/H culture, find the smallest size pot you think it will fit in. Go with a size smaller than that and you should be good



I went big since it was so top heavy


----------



## Hien (Mar 31, 2018)

e-spice said:


> A favorite nobile that's easy to grow and pretty fragrant too. I've had it about 17 years now. A classic!


 Check to see if the name is den. Spring Dream 'Apollon" not den. Apollon'Spring Dream'.
Unless there is another cross named Apollon .
17 years , it got to be one of the one close to the original (it won't be one of those with genetic drift from cloning .
does it have a original Yamamoto tags ?
Even Yamamoto website describes "Apollon" with pink tip, I remember this clone has a pure white flower with green throat where as the sibling Spring Dream 'Kumiko' has a pink touch at the tips of the petals & sepals .

http://www.yamamotodendrobiums.com/html/Retail-Den.Spring%20Dream%20'Apollon'.html
http://www.yamamotodendrobiums.com/html/Wholesale-Den.Spring%20Dream%20'Kumiko'.html
http://apps.rhs.org.uk/horticulturaldatabase/orchidregister/orchiddetails.asp?ID=27225

maybe at my temperature, the "apollon" could not bring out the pink tip and actually look pure white as a photo.
and at that temperature, the 'kumiko' clone can have the color very close to yours , pink tip and green throat not yellow throat .


----------



## e-spice (Apr 1, 2018)

Hien said:


> Check to see if the name is den. Spring Dream 'Apollon" not den. Apollon'Spring Dream'.
> Unless there is another cross named Apollon .
> 17 years , it got to be one of the one close to the original (it won't be one of those with genetic drift from cloning .
> does it have a original Yamamoto tags ?
> ...



You're exactly right! Thanks for catching my mistake. I corrected it now. I order this from one of the Hawaii vendors and I'm pretty sure it was Carmela. I knew there were several clones of this hybrid. I recall this one was definitely the 'Spring Dream' clone. The original tag broke years ago. I remember it had some verbiage that propagation of the plant wasn't allowed.


----------

